# Zero feedback after 200 rides



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Is it normal or abnormal to give this many rides yet no feedback reported? Been Ubering since Sept.

No 5 Star Reviews showing on my feedback section.. No Rider Reported Issues. 

Thought it might be helpful finding out why my ratings have taken a hit lately. 

Yet the feedback section at this point still shows absolutely zip.

Is it just me or do other drivers go long stretches getting little or absolutely no feedback whatsoever?

Feedback? What is feedback?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I guess they only show the feedback or reported problems if the passengers write to to Uber. I have 100+ rides, most of them 5 stars, but only 2 feedbacks


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Give it time. When I got the new app I had nothing for a week and then suddenly 4 issue and about 10 comments.


----------



## Craig0000 (Nov 19, 2015)

Where do you see feedback?


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

It's on the new version of the driver app. There a star and the word "Ratings". You'll get it soon.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

No news is usually good news.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I've had the new app for 2 months, only 1 comment as shown up in a month. The rest are last year. The app simply doesn't give the latest feedback. Check your weekly summary, you'll see most recent feedback there


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I receive multiple feedback comments every month for the past year. At some point you'll get feedback comments, everyone does.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

It's a midwestern thing.


----------

